# Remap (Falkirk)



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi, there is a guy advertising ecu remaps on fleaby his user name is ms2806. 
Has anyone any experience or have heard of him, he's asking £199 to remap my Golf. 
Cheers Pat


----------



## DavidCowen (Feb 7, 2013)

try brotek mate


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I wouldn't use him as you can buy the remap software and equipment off fleabay for a few hundred. My favourite is Callum at checkpoint in Arbroath he knows his stuff


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Extreme Motorsport in Whitburn do remaps.

They do loads of Evo's and have done many diesel cars.vans too. John the owner runs a remapped Nissan Nivara along with a highly modified Evo.

Or Ves Sport in Braco - a friend had his Diesel van mapped there and highly recommended him Apparently the guy maps some rally cars.

http://www.ves-sport.com/index.html


----------

